# looking to buy



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

can you be more precise about your location and how far you're willing to travel? i think that could help people help you.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

You might contact PCA's breeder referral person or locate a PCA affiliate club in your region.

Breeder referral East of the Mississippi:
Leslie Newing
(203) 255-3396
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time
[email protected]

There's also rescue.

The PCA national specialty is next week, so many breeders will be busy and/or traveling between now and sometime after April 25. Don't get frustrated if you don't hear back from folks right away.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## phamel (Apr 12, 2014)

I am in CT and willing to travel 3 or more hours.


----------



## phamel (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks I'll give that a try.


----------

